# Would cafe style plantation shutters look OK in a bedroom?



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a pair of plantation shutters bought years ago to put in a guest bedroom. They've been sitting in a closet waiting for remodeling and repainting (things move slowly). There is only one window in this bedroom. They would only extend half way up. I'm having second thoughts now.

Would it look too much like a kitchen to have cafe type shutters in a bedroom?

Should there be a curtain at the top? 

No one can see in the bedroom above them, but I leaned them up against the window and it looks like a big black hole in the room at the top at night. Below is something like what I envision, only my window is a single, and 36"x64" (taller than these). The paint color is very similar and the wookwork will also be white.

http://plantationshutterss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Plantation-Window-Shutters.jpg


----------



## W.I.F.E.news (Jan 12, 2012)

*I had shutters like that in a bedroom years ago..*

And, I will say that the picture link is beautiful! Since things also move slowly in my household, I will say that they don't look good when they are dusty. Do you need the privacy aspect on the bottom of the windows? 

For an inexpensive idea for a window that doesn't need privacy and to eliminate that 'black hole at night' look, I would say to consider using a white sheer panel. I think it looks simple and elegant to use a pressure rod at the inside top AND on the inside bottom. With the 64" length, you can find 63" sheers, no problem. Plus, for me, the idea that I can throw them in the wash and dryer, hang them back up immediately and get away with not ironing them (tho I often press them quickly). Then they are really fresh and clean for guests. 

Sorry not to address the shutters more. As in your picture, they do look very cute and cottage-y! A valence from the top gives a more finished look, but you could also go with a string of lights as a valance, etc. The valences with little hanging beads or shells look good with shutters, IMHO. 

Best to you.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

W.I.F.E., that is a great idea---to have a sheer curtain with both top and bottom rods. That would keep the curtain from blousing out at the bottom. 

Yes there is a privacy issue at the bottom in this bedroom. I'm thinking now I'll go with the shutters at the bottom, and put a sheer white curtain at the top above the shutters with two rods. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## W.I.F.E.news (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good! And, you are so welcome!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Truthfully, I rather see shades or wood blinds in a bedroom.
You could do just a valance or drapes, or a cornace with
drapes. 
If you really want to use the shutters, install a white shade as well
to pull down at night to cover the black hole.
Multiple window treatments can be used on windows, I've done it
and like it.


----------



## cleverbox (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, I had some cafe style shutters fitted to my living room bay window and think they make the room look amazing! I will eventually get round to fitting some to my bedroom but would opt for full length ones as to obscure as much light as possible when closed.
If you do decide to go with them I would suggest you get the largest gap possible between the louvres as it makes a real difference to the look. The bigger your window space the better they will look.
Hope this helps.


----------

